# Outlook send/receive error 0x80042110



## acitdtr (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a client using Outlook 2003 getting the following error message when trying to receive emails:

receiving reported error (0x80042110): your POP3 server is providing inconsistent information. The number of messages returned by the STAT command does not match the number of items returned by the UIDL or LIST commands. contact you POP3 or Internet service provider.

I have tried checking MS website but it refers to renaming a file called inbox.dbx for Outlook Express but client is using Outlook 2003. Any assistance would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Maybe some of the mail copies in the mail server have become corrupt. Log in your mail server by webmail, move all your mail copies to a new folder, and try again.


----------

